# Finally coming back to StP, this time with a War Box!



## Hylyx (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi everyone! Decided to become active on here once again, I missed all you dirty fucks. =P Bought a bread truck at auction almost 2 years ago and been building it out and living it it since, I can post interior pics if people want. It has been christened the War Box, I might get custom plates next time if I have the extra like $40. I have an absurd abount of solar panels on top and batteries to go with, even though half are dead (don't buy batteries on craigslist, y'all!!!) Fridge, water and greyater tanks, composting toilet, queen size bed, badass stereo system, etc. Definitely a work in progress, but feel free to ask me questions abut stuff! I just replaced the cylinder heads and still getting the tuning done right after that.







I wish this was better quality, i'll take pix with my actual camera next time instead of my deadass zombie mobile.


----------



## Mongo (Mar 31, 2019)

Welcome back and sweet ride. Are you going to be traveling in it or just living in a specific area.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Mar 31, 2019)

*Welcome Back!
The War Box? I like that! That's cool! 
Now that is real nomadic living in a bread truck! 
Why pay for a new or used RV when you can convert a used bread truck for the cheap? Thanks for sharing and Welcome Back!*


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Mar 31, 2019)

Niiiiiice! What year and model and how long is it? I'm working on a 1972 international with a 12 foot cargo/living area. Her names Vanina. ~ peace


----------



## Hylyx (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks friends! Definitely travelling, In Tehachapi right now helping a friend with his permaculture project, gonna build some biogas digesters! (in goes poop and compost, out comes natural gas!)

It's a 1985 Grumman Kurbmaster, all aluminium body so no rust to worry about! 4 speed manual transmission that I had to swap out in the middle of the woods, that was fun. I have 18" of living space, definitely more than enough for my lil adventure cat and I.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 31, 2019)

that is amazing, great choice with the bread truck!!

if i make it back to Cali someday soon, I would love to shit in a hole for your permaculture project


----------

